# Satinette? or Old German Owl?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

went to the flea market today ..i saw some very pretty birds in very poor condition ... so i wanted to help..i took home 4 birds ..very skinny and and look sick ...they will stay away from my birds ...until they are healthy

take a look ...red white bar??


----------



## DJBPIGEON (Dec 3, 2006)

hey , very nice! what auction was this?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

anymore thought?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

there sattinettes thxs for savin um


----------



## JM1120 (May 30, 2011)

Satinettes. I have four in my loft - they're such beautiful birds.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

They look beautiful! Did you ask the seller what kinds they are?


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

blongboy said:


> went to the flea market today ..i saw some very pretty birds in very poor condition ... so i wanted to help..i took home 4 birds ..very skinny and and look sick ...they will stay away from my birds ...until they are healthy
> 
> take a look ...red white bar??


these birds are too beautiful to be unhealthy and skinny ㅠㅠ you did a good job thanks for saving their precious life~^^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

what do you call that pigeon's color on the second picture on your first post? i have a blue pigeon with exactly the same wingshield as these pigeons have~ is it bronze~?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can someone explain the difference between a Satinette and a German Owl? They seem so close that it's confusing. I have one and am not sure what it is.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

These are Satinettes. Old German Owls do not come in frill stencil like these, and they are clean legged.
These are brown bars. They call them Brunettes. They may be khaki, which is dilute brown. Hard to tell. In that case, they'd be called Sulphurettes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Becky. Are Old German owls always clean legged?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Thanks Becky. Are Old German owls always clean legged?


Yes  And Oriental Frills are always feather legged. Another difference I forgot to add, OGO's should have shell crests, while Frills should have peak crests.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Then what is it if it has a shell crest, but feathered legs down to the feet? Could it be a mix? Maybe I should just start another thread or post it in pic of the day and you can see it.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

They are really adorable looking birds !!

Just out of curiosity .........May I ask what kind of price that these birds were for sale for at such a market ???


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

whytwings said:


> They are really adorable looking birds !!
> 
> Just out of curiosity .........May I ask what kind of price that these birds were for sale for at such a market ???


5$ each... they look wrost than tat ..i just clean them up and wash them


----------

